# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Фишка

## slava70

Недавно подскозали интересну вещь. Насколько знаю придумка event агентсва "Князевъ" г.Москва в чем суть. Заказываете одноярусный чисто белый торт. покупаете к нему всевозможные съедобные украшения, также берете мин 3 кондитерских шприца с разноцветными кремами. На мероприятии делаете подводку что сегодня решили подарить виновникам торжества произведение искусства которое сотворят сами гости. 
И предлагаете каждому из гостей внести свой штрих в это дело с помощью того что вы приготовили. Прошоло просто на ура!!!

----------

Аллник (30.09.2016)

----------


## Анюша

> На мероприятии делаете подводку что сегодня решили подарить виновникам торжества произведение искусства которое сотворят сами гости.


все гости? или кто-то избранный? все вместе или по очереди?

----------


## slava70

У меня полчилось так , приглашал по одному начали подходить, а потом, начался такой кураж окружили торт со всех сторон 20 человек и за 2 минуты украсили- получилась такая фигня, но люди в таком восторге были. Самое главное что они сами
- это сотворили, так сказать активизация зрителя.

----------

Аллник (30.09.2016)

----------


## гармашева26

*




 Сообщение от slava70


получилась такая фигня, но люди в таком восторге были. Самое главное что они сами
- это сотворили, так сказать активизация зрителя.


*

Интересно,мне понравилось.А люди очень были испачканы ?Я сама вся всегда в креме,пока торт продаю,Хотя посмотришь как они под веревочку ползут на животе в белой рубашке,черном пиджаке,то это все ерунда.

----------


## slava70

Да нет , все были чистенькие.)))))))))))

----------


## kiss9

Скажите, это будет тот же торт который вечером молодожены должны резать? А если  в конце вечера именно это торт с аукциона продать? А затраты молодожены должны компенсировать?

----------


## slava70

> Скажите, это будет тот же торт который вечером молодожены должны резать? А если  в конце вечера именно это торт с аукциона продать? А затраты молодожены должны компенсировать?


Э:smile:то уже наверное как ваша фантазия развернется. Можно и продовать и просто разадавать. я думаю это уже не принципиально. Главное что сами гости приняли участие в его изготовлении.

----------


## kiss9

Фишка конечно прикольная, но... Посидела покрутила, подумала, делать не буду слишком много заморочек, а потом еще и летом жарко, кремы плывут, да и торт не дай бог испортится. Но всем кто делает желаю удачи!

----------


## Акварелька

А мы в клоунаде делали чуть иначе. Торт - основа картонная+ крем-сливки. Партнер по клоунаде пафасно объявляет торт. Я(шалун,забияка по образу) выхожу, спотыкаюсь, падаю и......великое разочарование торт падает, а тем временем из-за другой кулисы выносят настоящий торт, ВНИМАНИЕ  это проходит для детей среднего возраста НЕ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕЙ!

----------


## Итальяно

> Недавно подскозали интересну вещь. Насколько знаю придумка event агентсва "Князевъ" г.Москва в чем суть. Заказываете одноярусный чисто белый торт. покупаете к нему всевозможные съедобные украшения, также берете мин 3 кондитерских шприца с разноцветными кремами. На мероприятии делаете подводку что сегодня решили подарить виновникам торжества произведение искусства которое сотворят сами гости. 
> И предлагаете каждому из гостей внести свой штрих в это дело с помощью того что вы приготовили. Прошоло просто на ура!!!


Сомневаюсь, что это их фишка) Просто подобное мы делали ещё в 2008 году на свадьбе у друга. Разыграли типа конкурса. Было порядка двух-трёх таких тортов. Помню, один из них мы с ещё одним товарищем мулевали кондитерскими шприцами. Потом презентовали сие произведение... Ну а дальше... больше!)

----------


## MissInga

*slava70*, 

Идея благородная, но нужно обязательно с заказчиком обсудить все детали...
На сколько адекватные люди на мероприятии...

----------


## MissInga

*Итальяно*, 

Подскажите, а где берут крем для кондитерских шприцов? На сколько я знаю его готовить нужно?
И еще подумалось...

Если заказывать торт не один большой, а много разных маленьких кружочков (бывают такие подставки типа деревца), и каждой каманде поручаешь создать шедевр!!! А назвать это можно  "Десертная церемония"...

----------


## tataluna

мне идея понравилась! Но не для свадьбы, как задание для мужчин на 8 марта :Yes4:

----------

Аллник (30.09.2016)

----------


## Я&нина

> торт не дай бог испортится. Но всем кто делает желаю удачи!


  а мне понравилось, а насчет испортится, гости же не целую вечность будут его украшать))))))))

----------


## tataluna

Готовые коржи продаются, вместо шприцев с кремом можно использовать взбитые сливки в балончике. И фрукты для украшения.

----------

Аллник (30.09.2016)

----------


## оригинал

> Готовые коржи продаются, вместо шприцев с кремом можно использовать взбитые сливки в балончике. И фрукты для украшения.


Идея,действительно имеет место быть....У меня впереди "Сладкая свадьба",есть пища для размышления.Наверное,я не стала привлекать к этому "массовку",как варианты-сами молодожены,дружки...Этим шедевром можно угостить гостей...И вряд ли это альтернатива свадебному торту,как отдельный фрагмент...В общем,у кого какое видение,главное-идея.Спасибо.

----------


## оригинал

16 постов обсуждения одной фишки...Предлагаю двигаться дальше..
На мои праздники иногда приглашаю специалиста с фотопринтером(где-нибудь незаметно для гостей располагается),фотограф,который работает на торжестве скидывает ему фото в печать.Одним словом,подарок виновников торжества гостям-готовые свадебные фотографии .Эффект ошеломляющий!"Прямо здесь,прямо сейчас".Раздают их тем,как правило,кто запечатлен на фото...Конечно отбираются самые интересные,зрелищные моменты,а не все подряд. На корпоративных праздниках он работает на открытой площадке,эффект неожиданности и сюрприза не цель.
Менее затратный вариант на свадьбе,юбилее..Общее фото ,затем на флешку скидывается,отдается в студию(приходит в определ.договор.время человек),торжество идет,фото по количеству гостей печатается с надлежащим оформлением(дата ,имена...),и к финалу торжества в благодарность за то,что гости разделили с ______их праздник,дарим на память фото...Вариантов  организации и подачи опять же много (можно и фото с регистрации...).Главное,идея.Может кто-то воплотит.По опыту ,очень красиво,гости в восторге.Кстати,я писала про "свадебный магазин",можно и туда как "товар"добавить!

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Ой, класс-класс. Обе фишки. Первая очень понравилась, уже мозгую))). 
Вторая фишечка от Оригинала, суперрр. Тоже была такая идея. Но я делаю экспресс-фото только на двухдневных свадьбах. Т.е. на второй день свадьбы гости приезжают, а зал оформлен фотографиями с первого дня свадьбы. Пока гости собираются, разглядывают, смеются. Подумаю и над более быстрыми фотками, как у Оригинала. Спасибо)))

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Ну вот, написала, что обычно так делаю.На самом же деле вообще только впервые буду проводить второй день свадьбы))))Вот и запланировала там проводить эту "фишечку" с фото. Думаю, супер пройдёт.

----------


## оригинал

> Ну вот, написала, что обычно так делаю.На самом же деле вообще только впервые буду проводить второй день свадьбы))))Вот и запланировала там проводить эту "фишечку" с фото. Думаю, супер пройдёт.


Нина,я 2 день никогда не провожу,а идея оформления 2 дня удачная...
если пошла такая....год назад я делала на некоторых свадьбах Аукцион с фото...(сначала молодых,потом в практике поняла,что не всем интересно,наверное нести фото молодых домой,на одной свадьбе гости купили и фото подарили молодоженам).Идем дальше....На фото для аукциона должны быть Гости.!(на прогулке.при регистрации...),и 2 фото фотограф делает молодожены с родителями(на свадьбе-подарок родителям).Фото в рамках..,багет...Родители в восторге... подводка у меня к аукциону была...

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Хорошая идейка, но дорогая. Больше подойдет для VIP-свадеб.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Всем привет!!! Мы когда проводили новогодние корпоративы, то тоже фотографировали гостей - просто за столом, участие в конкурсах, на танцполе, просто в курилке (соответственно спросив разрешения на фото). Перед последним выходом (а мы с женой работаем музыкантами), на перерыве, я самые удачные фото закидывал в программу ProShow Produser и она сама (программа), там есть такая функция, из этих фотографий, делала мне презентацию. Потом подключал ноутбук к проектору и все визжали от восторга, когда видели себя на экране. Часто, по праздникам практикуем этот момент-гости в восторге. :Ok:

----------

Аллник (30.09.2016)

----------


## Ludochka-69

Эпизод «Оформление торта» делала несколько раз на детском Дне рождения. 
Дети в восторге!
Хорошо идет на молодежном юбилее (25,30 лет).
На свадьбе пока не проводила...

«Фото на память» - фотографии  с ЗАГСа или  прогулки, пока молодые «катаются» кто-то из  друзей, гостей (заранее оговаривается) делает фото в фотосалоне, во время банкета продается или разыгрывается. Молодожены оставляют свои автографы (можно, чтобы это фото сразу являлось приглашением на все свадебные годовщины и семейные праздники, делается соответствующая подпись на обратной стороне).

----------


## Elguna

Насчет торта идея хорошая, я же делаю немного иначе и в основном на юбилеях. Если в двух словах, то примерно это выглядит так: на большом ватмане рисуем торт (моя домашняя заготовка) и отдельно свечи рисуем (по количеству гостей). Торт в банкетном зале крепим на стену, колонну и т.п, и т.п. В начале банкета, раздаю свечи и объясняю гостям (красивая подводка про тепло человеческой души, красивые слова в адрес гостей и юбиляра и т.д.), что  сегодня мы зажигаем свечи на праздничном торте именинника, один тост - одна зажженная свечка,тостующий произносит поздравление, подходит к торту и прекрепляет к нему свечу. Таким образом в течение вечера на торте будет много свечей, когда все гости скажут поздравления, вот тут уже под соответствующие слова ведущего и фанфары выносят настоящий торт с горящими свечами. далее действуем по стандартному сценарию, задуваем свечи, загадываем желание, тост за юбиляра,гостей и т.д.

----------


## gilyazov

Мне понравилась такая фишка, во время праздника (юбилей или свадьба) в отдельной комнате работает фотосалон с дополнительным светом с фотопринтером и самое главное с разными аксессуарами (одежда, головные уборы, украшения. оружие, мебель, граммофон, колонна старинный телефон и т.д.) Фотографы работают весь вечер делая студийную съемку и тут же выдают (продают) готовые фотографии .

----------


## oksi7771

> .Предлагаю двигаться дальше..
> На мои праздники иногда приглашаю специалиста с фотопринтером(где-нибудь незаметно для гостей располагается),фотограф,который работает на торжестве скидывает ему фото в печать.Одним словом,подарок виновников торжества гостям-готовые свадебные фотографии .Эффект ошеломляющий!"Прямо здесь,прямо сейчас".Раздают их тем,как правило,кто запечатлен на фото..


У нас такая фишка существует уже лет 5 - только фото не раздаются - а продаются специалистом с фотопринтером.

----------


## YLKE

> Насчет торта идея хорошая, я же делаю немного иначе и в основном на юбилеях. Если в двух словах, то примерно это выглядит так: на большом ватмане рисуем торт (моя домашняя заготовка) и отдельно свечи рисуем (по количеству гостей). Торт в банкетном зале крепим на стену, колонну и т.п, и т.п. В начале банкета, раздаю свечи и объясняю гостям (красивая подводка про тепло человеческой души, красивые слова в адрес гостей и юбиляра и т.д.), что  сегодня мы зажигаем свечи на праздничном торте именинника, один тост - одна зажженная свечка,тостующий произносит поздравление, подходит к торту и прекрепляет к нему свечу. Таким образом в течение вечера на торте будет много свечей, когда все гости скажут поздравления, вот тут уже под соответствующие слова ведущего и фанфары выносят настоящий торт с горящими свечами. далее действуем по стандартному сценарию, задуваем свечи, загадываем желание, тост за юбиляра,гостей и т.д.


На всех праздниках я делаю деревья пожеланий, где на листе рисую дерево без листьев, а отпечатки пальцев гостей это листья. Делала разные варианты, детям подводный мир, космонавтов, воздушные шары. Ваш торт навел меня на мысль, а что если на А 3 нарисован торт со свечами без пламени и после тоста каждый гость должен своим отпечатком пальца зажечь свечу. Особенно здорово будет если количество гостей совпадет с юбилеем. Ну и в конце в рамку и дарим юбиляру.

----------

SVK1982 (23.11.2016)

----------


## optimistka17

> У нас такая фишка существует уже лет 5 - только фото не раздаются - а продаются специалистом с фотопринтером.


 У нас последнее время таким образом прямо на банкетах делают фотомагниты.
 Порой оплачивают молодые, а бывает спецы выставляют стенд , развешивают на нем магниты и гости выкупают себя с превеликим удовольствием

----------


## Алексей 48

> У нас последнее время таким образом прямо на банкетах делают фотомагниты.
> Порой оплачивают молодые, а бывает спецы выставляют стенд , развешивают на нем магниты и гости выкупают себя с превеликим удовольствием


Обалдеть:...До чего дошел прогресс. Надо своим ребятам подкинуть такую идею.Спасибо, Людмила, за такую БОМБУ)))) :Ok:

----------


## Jenifer29

Мы тоже уже год как начали делать фото молодых, я сама езжу в ЗАГС и фоткаю их там, возвращаюсь бомой, обрабатываю в фотошопе подписываю имена, можно листок календаря с датой подрисовать. Потом продаем на вечере с аукциона, всегда хорошо покупают. И магниты тоже бывают заказывают, мы сами советуем молодым заказать, там приезжает тоже человек в зЗАГС и готовые магниты приносит нам на вечер, их как призы раздаем активным гостям.

----------


## annuschka

Наткнулась в интернете на этот сайт, где можно заказывать таких летающих рыб. Посмотрите, правда здорово :Aga: !
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=%D1%88...22,s:244,i:169

----------


## Dimona

> я делаю деревья пожеланий


Тортик идея классная, а можно узнать чем вы рисуете дерево, или печать на лазерном принтере, и еще формат дерева. Я делала на свадьбе, , тк в нашем городе-селе, лазерного принтера форматом А3 не оказалось, рисовала дерево сама, спиртовым маркером. В первый день все было супер, а на второй день, кое где, почти не заметно, но и маркер разъехался. Брала лист А№ для акварели, с хорошей плотностью, так что на сам лист грешить не могу.

----------


## YLKE

> Тортик идея классная, а можно узнать чем вы рисуете дерево, или печать на лазерном принтере, и еще формат дерева. Я делала на свадьбе, , тк в нашем городе-селе, лазерного принтера форматом А3 не оказалось, рисовала дерево сама, спиртовым маркером. В первый день все было супер, а на второй день, кое где, почти не заметно, но и маркер разъехался. Брала лист А№ для акварели, с хорошей плотностью, так что на сам лист грешить не могу.


http://s40.radikal.ru/i089/1204/29/8ed210a71de3.jpg
http://s44.radikal.ru/i103/1204/67/9976126b9aeb.jpg
Все рисую тушью или гелиевой ручкой. Ручкой проще, а по сути тоже самое. Бумагу обычно беру фото, или обычный ватман. Деревья всегда разные, хочу сделать в цифровом формате, но с фотошопом пока только на вы!

----------


## Dimona

Ну мастера фотошопа у нас есть, вот творение Аннушки на эту тематику http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B9#post4084813, я просто распечатала, и передралоскопила. на другой лист. Тушь разве не растекается, от мокрых пальчиков? Но все равно спасибо, надо попробовать.

----------


## annuschka

> Тушь разве не растекается, от мокрых пальчиков?


Для этого берется не тушь, а штемпельная подушечка для печатей (для отпечатков) и тогда ничего не растекается!

----------


## Elguna

Идея не плохая, мне нравится, только вот  отпечатки пальцев гостей каким образом получаются? краска???? со стороны гостей никогда возражений не поступало, так сказать, испачкать свои пальчики в краске наверно не каждый захочет? или это как то иначе делается? Если можно, расскажите пожалуйста!))))

----------


## Дом

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2139381m.png[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2142453m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## YLKE

> Идея не плохая, мне нравится, только вот  отпечатки пальцев гостей каким образом получаются? краска???? со стороны гостей никогда возражений не поступало, так сказать, испачкать свои пальчики в краске наверно не каждый захочет? или это как то иначе делается? Если можно, расскажите пожалуйста!))))


Берете не краску а штемпельные подушечки. Тут уже все написано по 100 раз про это. Вытирают пальцы влажными салфетками, проблем не возникает за редким исключением. заметила, что некоторые мужчины начинают "загонять" мол я работаю в спец службах, фсб и т.п. Я их не заставляю, не хотят и не надо. Много чести всяких дураков уговаривать.  :Yes4:

----------


## Гавайская пчела

> Берете не краску а штемпельные подушечки. Тут уже все написано по 100 раз про это. Вытирают пальцы влажными салфетками, проблем не возникает за редким исключением. заметила, что некоторые мужчины начинают "загонять" мол я работаю в спец службах, фсб и т.п. Я их не заставляю, не хотят и не надо. Много чести всяких дураков уговаривать.


Ребята, насчет тортика проще есть решение, делается из пенопласта муляж, украшается и многоразовое использование.

----------


## Гавайская пчела

> Ой, класс-класс. Обе фишки. Первая очень понравилась, уже мозгую))). 
> Вторая фишечка от Оригинала, суперрр. Тоже была такая идея. Но я делаю экспресс-фото только на двухдневных свадьбах. Т.е. на второй день свадьбы гости приезжают, а зал оформлен фотографиями с первого дня свадьбы. Пока гости собираются, разглядывают, смеются. Подумаю и над более быстрыми фотками, как у Оригинала. Спасибо)))


О, я считаю это классная идея. Возьму на вооружениею

----------


## Диковина

есть специальные  "пальчиковые краски". Они по структуре немного пористые, легко вытираются влажными салфетками.Очень часто делаю такие деревья на детских праздниках (достаточно формата А-4 )на выпускных, когда это  "дерево "дарят на память учителям..(формат А-3). Образцы этих деревьев можно найти в интернете.

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Спасибо. Очень понравилась идея с деревом,обязательно использую на впускном- будет актуально. Хороший подарок для кл. руководителя и для выпускников забавно.

----------


## Натали69

Интересная фишка на праздниках различные  мастер-классы ,например, роспись имбирных пряников( сувенир для гостей на память), изготовление авторских духов, мыла, чеканка именных монет ит.п. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим? Есть ли опыт таких развлечений для гостей в велком зоне?

----------

